# Help needed with Black Moors...



## Tank_Girl

Hi, I just joined this forum to see if someone would be so kind as to help me diagnose whats wrong with my two black moors.

I've had them for about two weeks now and up until now they've been completly fine. I set up the tank like I was advised to and as far as I know I haven't done anything wrong yet! Although I must of as they look ill all of a sudden! I came home tonight to find them looking different, instead of their usual nice silky black colour they both seem to be like an orange copper type colour on their fins and underneath them, also their eyes look brighter and more orange and are generaly a lot more noticable. They're both behaving like they have done since I got them so theres no problem there...I'm just concerned about their appearence. 

I did make two changes today, firstly I added a new artificial plant to the aquarium and secondly I fed them some peas (which I was told is fine to do) but now they're seeming ill and I'm wondering if either of those things could be the cause or wether it's just a coincidence? If it was one of those things what can I do to make the fish better again?

Hope someone here can help me. Thankyou.


----------



## fish_doc

Hay are the *tank girl* from aquarium advise forum? 
Welcome, You see where I hang out most the time. 
Many times goldfish will change colors as they age. But make sure you check the water temps, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels. If it is a new tank and set up for 2 weeks like you suggested your ammonia may be high.


----------



## mr.dark-saint

Warmer/Room temp water will make goldfish to change colours. So, would direct sun light (without going through panes of glass like sun burn). I'd go with the warmer water as the result since it takes longer time (as in age) to colour change. Black Moores will get orangie/yellowie belly as they mature but that would be the extent of colour change. Now other Moors (red/orange in particular) will start life as a ****** and they will colour up in blotches. 

Now with two water changes and not knowing how big the tank is it may have caused stress or introduced chlorine in low levels (large exposure will burn their gill fillaments) again I don't know if you De-Chlored befor hand then added it to the tank not afterwards. 

As mentioned by fish_doc it could be an ammonia spike. Cut down on feeding (every other day once) changing water will lengthen the cycle (one step forward two steps back). Monitor the condition and if not over stocked (the tank) I'd have to say "let it ride". As long as the water is not Alkalined they will do fine (or was it Acidic) I get that part confused (I'm positive someone will correct me). I'm pretty sure I'm right. As with over the counter meds Amquel/Ammo-loc and the likes will just slow down the cycling process (but comes in handy if you need to drop the high levels).


----------



## Chazwick

That's the trouble with the beautiful Black Moors... (as much as i love the little guys!) they don't ALWAYS stay BLACK! 
If your tank water is fine and perfect.. and your fish aren't swimming oddly/look as though they are in heaps of pain, i'd say that the little dudes are fine  It's just one of those things - they don't stay black... I actually went to one of my LFS recently... and stared for at least ten minutes at this Black Moor that was turning silver! One of the most beautiful things i have EVER seen... :')


----------



## MyCometGoldfish

*Black moors*

i have a blck moor 2. that's fine! my moor is pretty old, so she already has the color changed. they keep they black, but it just shines gold. it makes them unique.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Black moors may change colors as they age (as do orandas, ryukins etc.) but that does not happen in the span of a few hours, but gradually. How large is your tank, what are the water values and how long has it been up and running (I read it to understand only 2 week)?
Peas is good for goldfish, I have fed peas to mine once or twice a week for the past 2 years. It cleans them out.
If your fish developed this orange coloration in a short time period I suspect, like Fishdoc, ammonia poisoning and I would do a water change of at least 30% today.
If your tank has only been up for 2 weeks it has not finished cycling yet and the resulting ammonia build up causes orange coloration in fish. It is deadly and only large water changes can safe the fish.
Read up on cycling. There are many good articles on it. And while water changes will slow down the cycling, once your fish look ill it will be the only thing to safe them even if it prolongs the cycle. 
Also if you have plenty of cash, you can order some bio spira (instant cycle) and that will definitely solve your problem. But for immediate help for your fish do the water change.


----------

